# London Road Shelter - Portsmouth



## Alias (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok this place is a time capsule it is amazing with hidden treasures all over. My bit of advice is check in every nook and cranny and you will be amazed at what you will find. Sorry about all the pictures but this is going to be resealed VERY soon.


1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9
The light that must not be Dimmed




10
WW2 Mickey Mouse Comic




11




12




13




14
Friday July 21st 1944




15




16




17




18




19




20




21




22




23




24




25




26




27




28






Alias


----------



## za-hateshiganai (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice Shots! dont look in two great a condition but wow some of the stuff in there, you werent lieing when you said it was a time capsual


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 19, 2008)

Very, very neat explore. Thanks for posting those, Alias. Shame it's going to be re-sealed, but glad we got to see your pics before it is and at least it'll continue to be preserved.


----------



## snappel (Mar 19, 2008)

Probably the best example of an 'abandoned' air-raid shelter I've ever seen. That's incredible. I really hope it is sealed, fast.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 19, 2008)

That place looks amazing, so much stuff from the 1940's still left there lying around. Definitely a time capsule. Plus, never seen a sign with a children's recreation area before. Brilliant.

Excellent pics.

 Sal


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow that is fantastic! It's not often I hope somewhere gets sealed up ASAP but this one I do. It needs to be kept like it is!


----------



## johno23 (Mar 19, 2008)

A genuine timewarp in great condition.Love the old 1940`s newspapers and notices especially.

good work guys.


----------



## ashless (Mar 19, 2008)

A total gem, 10/10 guys. I'm not ashamed to say i'm totally jealous!


----------



## King Al (Mar 20, 2008)

Great pics, excellent find Alias, I hope It is kept that way


----------



## Alias (Mar 20, 2008)

I did not find it, crackingday (another explorer ) found it. 

THE BUNKER HAS NOW BEEN SEALED.

Alias


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow what a terrific find, glad to hear its been sealed before it gets ruined, and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 20, 2008)

Alias said:


> THE BUNKER HAS NOW BEEN SEALED.



THANKS!

Does look like a nicely preserved place. What's the chances of it staying sealed? 

Nice job on pic 13 

JD


----------



## Alias (Mar 20, 2008)

hopefully high as the council have sealed it for now and are going to re brick it up


----------



## snappel (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh well, at least they won't have to bring in barriers for the queues then...


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 20, 2008)

snappel said:


> Oh well, at least they won't have to bring in barriers for the queues then...



LOL! 

You old cynic. As if hoards of people would suddenly descend on Portsmouth and start populating the int0rwebz with tens upon tens of forum threads featuring photographs of old signage and their names written with torchlight . . . Yeah, at least they won't have to bring in barriers and a turnstile. 

JD


----------



## Alias (Mar 20, 2008)

lol yeah there was an influx of visitors to the shelter however this is a good thing. the council were phoned the moment someone damaged the sealed entrance as the old coffin dodging local parks in front of the entrance and saw it the day it occured. So it was nothing to do with explorers visiting. It needed documenting so we did.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 20, 2008)

Great pics, apart from the white borders. Looks a good 'un.

TnM


----------

